# 1982 Black Schwinn Voyageur SP



## Schwinn499 (Feb 26, 2015)

I finally was able to get this one to the shop. Turns out it is a 21" frame and I was able to jump on it and ride down the street, seems to fit okay with the seat and stem up a bit. The hubs, rims and freewheel were a surprise. They aren't the originals but are Mavic G40s laced into low flange Campagnolo Record hubs. The freewheel is a six speed Regina CX 13-28. Seems like a bit of and upgrade from the Araya / Shimano setup, and even though im a "Originality" kinda guy im not bummed to much. I am gonna ask the original owners to search around and see if they find the original wheel set and freewheel anywhere, but im not holding my breath. These wheels should ride nicely, and I love how they are dark grey and match the motif. No luck on the racks, but I was given a nice parts stash that was found and the seat bag was full of goodies also. Overall im very excited for this project as it seems its gonna turn out to be a very nice ride.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats,that is beautiful bike. Those wheels are a nice bonus,even better if they find the originals too. Those patch kits bring back some memories,I had some like that long ago. Can't remember where I got them or the brand,I wonder where they ended up ?


----------

